# Lifter Replacement / Rocker Adjustment



## mgfliby (Jun 18, 2012)

I recently purchased my 05 GTO and had a horrible tick from the left side of engine. I searched all over the web including this forum and was quite disappointed in the LACK of tech info, pictures, directions, etc on exactly how to do this.

I purchased an online manual from ALLDATAdiy.com Leading Source of Factory Automotive Repair Information ($26.99) and found it to be about 90% useful. It too is lacking some info. However, it did include the torque specifications and most of the info needed.

I purchased 8 new lifters (Melling JB-2079) Fel-Pro head bolt kit, Fel-Pro gasket, coolant, power steering fluid and new oil and filter. Then began the work. It took about 4 hours.

Not sure how many in the end but at least 4 lifters were collapsed and crap. The first engine start after the swap made me SMILE like a freaking kid. I think this car is cam'd as it has a distinctive lope and throaty sound. Add to it the Kooks custom full length headers, Borla 3" exhaust, Cold air intake and pulleys, this bitch is bad ass! I will head to tuner soon and get it dialed in and report back.

I will post detailed instructions and a few pics later. In the mean time you can contact me for detailed info on a lifter swap.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Yea I just put some ported heads on my car. I installed new LS7 lifters and lifter trays. I installed new pushrods 7.375'' which are .050'' shorter than the ones that I was running to make up for the difference in between the lifters. The heads were milled .013'' so the preload was .013'' more, around .077'' preload so I dont know if that helped out but that faint rattly sound when the engine is cold and revved very lightly is gone. I thought it was piston slap but I guess the stock ls2 lifters were the noise maker.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A lifter swap is pretty much a head swap of which there are instructions on LS1howto.com. I wouldn't count on it having an aftermarket cam by lope. It was pretty pronounced when my car was stock and brand new. You'd rock at traffic lights. The only good way to tell if your preload is right is to purchase an adjustable checker push rod, adjust it to zero lash with the rockers torqued to spec and after seeing where your checker is at add your preload and voila your new pushrod length! Some do it by seeing how far you have to turn the rocker bolt to torque spec after zero lash but measuring IMHO is best.


----------

